# New Car Break-In?



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

So, with the day we have all been so anxiously awaiting finally here (I can't believe it!) I thought that it might be prudent to start a thread on best practices when taking delivery of your new Model 3...or S or X for that matter.

What I want to know is if there are a list of things to do or not do that help ensure the long term health of the battery and the car in general. I am specifically thinking charge limits here. Is there a "break-in" period for EVs in general and Teslas specifically? What can and should we all do during early ownership that will help limit degradation (which, from what I can tell from many YouTube videos of current Tesla owners isn't really that much of an issue) and other long term concerns that might arise from EV ownership over time? Is it best to keep initial charging between say 40 and 70% if possible with occasional forays into 100% charging when necessary? If we NEVER charged above say 80% would that somehow limit long term performance of the battery? Should we be limiting hard acceleration early on? What othe no-nos are there that we need to be aware of?

In short, what can we do to maximize the long term health and happiness of our new machine? Any thought s on this would be much appreciated.

Dan


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Generally, lithium Ion batteries like it best at 50% charge state. The more often you can keep it from 0% or 100% charge, the better for battery life. Also, if you do charge to 100% or 0%, just don't leave it sitting in that state for very long. How long it remains on those states seems to matter more than reaching those states temporarily.

Limit charging to 80% if you really want to baby it. I'll probably limit mine to 90% most of the time. I wouldn't overthink it though. If you need 100% charge for piece of mind on a long trip, then just do it.

Disclaimer: I charge my Nissan Leaf to 100% every day, and run it down to about 5% most days. So I'm not babying it.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Someone had posted this earlier.

Tesla delivery checklist: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nlZhDYtCinX_Wkb9OST-QBzervVp5yABMVBS266Q3W4/pub#h.xh3qkzmft74a


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Great idea for a thread -- this is certainly my first foray into EV ownership. 

Teslanomics did just do a video a few days ago specially about how amazing these batteries hold up.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Safe Daddy Driver said:


> Someone had posted this earlier.
> 
> Tesla delivery checklist: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nlZhDYtCinX_Wkb9OST-QBzervVp5yABMVBS266Q3W4/pub#h.xh3qkzmft74a


Very cool document, thanks!

Dan


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Very cool document, thanks!
> 
> Dan


You're welcome!


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Safe Daddy Driver said:


> Someone had posted this earlier.
> 
> Tesla delivery checklist: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nlZhDYtCinX_Wkb9OST-QBzervVp5yABMVBS266Q3W4/pub#h.xh3qkzmft74a


Useful, thanks!
Even though this is a model S checklist from 2014. Which has found its way into the model S users book of EVAnnex. 
A model 3 version of that book is under construction I believe. I expect it to come out this year.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Oh one note I'll add. Someone called into the Ride the Lightning podcast last week or this week (don't remember) and they mentioned autopilot requires a 50 mile "break in" for the car to calibrate itself before you can engage the system.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> So, with the day we have all been so anxiously awaiting finally here (I can't believe it!) I thought that it might be prudent to start a thread on best practices when taking delivery of your new Model 3...or S or X for that matter.
> 
> What I want to know is if there are a list of things to do or not do that help ensure the long term health of the battery and the car in general. I am specifically thinking charge limits here. Is there a "break-in" period for EVs in general and Teslas specifically? What can and should we all do during early ownership that will help limit degradation (which, from what I can tell from many YouTube videos of current Tesla owners isn't really that much of an issue) and other long term concerns that might arise from EV ownership over time? Is it best to keep initial charging between say 40 and 70% if possible with occasional forays into 100% charging when necessary? If we NEVER charged above say 80% would that somehow limit long term performance of the battery? Should we be limiting hard acceleration early on? What othe no-nos are there that we need to be aware of?
> 
> ...


The Tesla Show podcast did a two part battery show a while back that was very informational on how LiIon batteries work and what is good/bad for them including a lot of the science/chemistry behind the reasons without coming across like a dry lecture.

Batteries Part 1
Batteries Part 2

Each is about an hour long and very well worth the listen. No matter your level of knowledge, everyone will get something very useful out of them I think.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I think it's best to follow practices from most other cars. Keep the engine under 4500rpm for the first 2000 miles, and do an early oil change around 5000.



Seriously with very minimal moving parts and friction surfaces (and no contained explosions), I doubt there will be any special break-in activities for electric cars with brushless inductive motors. Keeping the battery between 50-80% as much as possible is true for the whole life of the car, as well as any other lithium ion electronics.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Guys,

At delivery our Model S had 22 miles from final Tesla testing when we picked it up from the factory. We supercharged to max st the factory, then drove to Sonoma, charging it at 120v overnight, which was interrupted at sunrise because power to the lamppost stops when the sun is up, did a Level 2 at a City Hall 3 miles from hotel and did wine tasting, did Level 2 at Coppola Winery, headed down to Fremont. And supercharged at all stops (wanted to see them) off 101 until we got to LA Area. Supercharged at Hawthorne and went home to sleep. 

This was in 2013. I used Nick's guidelines but the Tesla rep left me when I was going through the "book" (it was a series of posts on TMC back then.) 

There is no need to "break it in". We're at 83,000 miles, max range was at 254 last time I went to 100. At pick up we did 265 miles at max. It was down to 255 last year, and 252 at end of May, it really like Summer weather.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> Guys,
> 
> At delivery our Model S had 22 miles from final Tesla testing when we picked it up from the factory. We supercharged to max st the factory, then drove to Sonoma, charging it at 120v overnight, which was interrupted at sunrise because power to the lamppost stops when the sun is up, did a Level 2 at a City Hall 3 miles from hotel and did wine tasting, did Level 2 at Coppola Winery, headed down to Fremont. And supercharged at all stops (wanted to see them) off 101 until we got to LA Area. Supercharged at Hawthorne and went home to sleep.
> 
> ...


I forgot that I wrote an article on my blog reflecting on the delivery weekend and this is that post.


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

Several folks including me posted some delivery checklist thoughts...


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Generally, lithium Ion batteries like it best at 50% charge state. The more often you can keep it from 0% or 100% charge, the better for battery life. Also, if you do charge to 100% or 0%, just don't leave it sitting in that state for very long. How long it remains on those states seems to matter more than reaching those states temporarily.
> 
> Limit charging to 80% if you really want to baby it. I'll probably limit mine to 90% most of the time. I wouldn't overthink it though. If you need 100% charge for piece of mind on a long trip, then just do it.
> 
> Disclaimer: I charge my Nissan Leaf to 100% every day, and run it down to about 5% most days. So I'm not babying it.


Tesla's daily charge range on the UI wants to to charge to between 50%-90% daily. You can't set a charge targe <50%. >90% is recommended only for trips.

I've charged to 90% every day since I got the car. To 100% only when going on trips and, even then, the extra few miles arent really needed, they just save some time at the first SC stop.


----------

